# Help! places to wade..



## jwhitefish (Sep 22, 2013)

Picked Up Some New Flies This Weekend. Can't Wait To Try Them Out! Any Advice On Some Good Places To Wade?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

im not a fly fisherman but your general location will probably help those with good places to wade tell you where to go. I know you can wade all over east bay though.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Naval Live Oaks is a good area too, but as previously mentioned, it would help to know where you are located.


----------



## jwhitefish (Sep 22, 2013)

My Bad! I Live Over By NAS Pensacola. I Apreciate The Help


----------

